# trailer tail lights



## caddyjosh (Apr 10, 2008)

I put new tail lights on my trailer and did not get submersable should I just spend the extra 15 bucks and get the right ones or will these work for a while?


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Apr 10, 2008)

Since you have them, use them. They will not last that long though. Are they LED lights?


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Unplug your lights before launching. Been using non submersible ones for years now with that method. Actually, we have bought trailers with submersible lights, that somehow leaked, and filled with water, and they do a lot worse than the standard non submersible lights, especially if you unplug them when unstrapping. Picked up some LEDs for half price when a store went out of business. Going to try them on my Yazoo.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 10, 2008)

Drill drainage holes in the bottoms and goop the sockets and bulb bases up with a dielectric grease to extend their life.


----------



## toptog (Apr 10, 2008)

LED lights are the way to go imo. If you haven't opened them yet, I would return them. Having trailer lights on in the water at night makes it a little easier to put it back on.


----------



## russo (Apr 11, 2008)

my trailer got rear-ended last week, i think im gonna try to score some LED's
do you have to buy a special kit or something?

anyone here have a good source online?


----------



## caddyjosh (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the resonse I have already opened them and installed them I guess I will try unplugging them and drilling holes in them they where cheap so if they crap I will go with LEDs thanks again


----------

